# Responsive Webdesign: Einschnitte



## Anfänger2011 (14. Aug 2015)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich arbeite gerade an eine Webseite die nach dem Responsive-Prinzip laufen soll. Von der Technik bzw. der Anwendung selbst stellt das auch gar kein Problem dar. Nur bin ich ein bisschen überfrag an welcher Stellen man einschnitte machen sollte. Also damit meine ich, die Breite (in px) ab der die Webseite ihr Design änder. Aus diesem Grund meine Frage: Wo macht ihr die Einschintte?

Schon Mal Vielen Dank im Voraus
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Anfänger2011


----------



## Anfänger2011 (20. Aug 2015)

Es ist jetzt eine Woche her, dass ich die Frage gestellt habe ... vielleicht ist es einfach nicht ganz klar geworden was ich meine. Also noch mal mit anderen Worten: Ich will mit Media-Querries ab einer bestimmten breiten das Design von normaler Webseite auf mobile Webseite ändern. Nur weiß ich nicht ab welcher Breite ich das tun soll ....


----------



## stg (21. Aug 2015)

Was willst du denn nun? Zwischen mobiler und normaler Ansicht hin- und herschalten, oder ein responsive Design? 
Im ersten Fall ermittelst du aus dem HTTP-Header, um was für ein Device es sich handelt und entscheidest damit, welche UI angezeigt werden soll.
Bei responsive design liegt der Trick aber doch gerade dabei, dass es nur eine UI gibt und du "ganz einfach" den gesamten zur Verfügung stehenden Platz optimal nutzt. Da gibt es keinen fixen Wert, wann du was wie darstellst, sondern du nutzt den Platz, den du hast. Und wenn was nicht mehr passt, dann musst du was ausblenden oder neu anordnen.


----------



## Anfänger2011 (21. Aug 2015)

Ja also ich habe vor das wie bei der Webseite von Apple zu machen .... die ändern ihr UI ja wenn ich den Browser skalieren ebenfalls.


----------

